# Finally getting some payback on the Sharks



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic387185-12-3.aspx?Update=1



Seems like it might be a nice place where divers and fisherman could get along. 



I'll probably be going just to whoop up on some sharks like they have done to me this year.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

jerry's looks like it was hit with a gernade launcher...much be all that agression from jodi being pregnant and him getting to hold his balls for one last weekend. sure will miss diving w/ badboy

:baby

good looking fish....a fish that looks similar to those is coming in season pretty soon... they have more of a pink color though and you have to have a fillet/release permit for em' :doh


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE FISH! Jerry...I heard there were some mysterious huge silver fish with long yellow pec fins on this trip? Why didn't you shoot any of those?


----------

